
GrubHub CEO Says People Who Support Trump Have No Place in His Company - rakibtg
http://www.inc.com/suzanne-lucas/no-you-cant-fire-people-for-voting-trump.html
======
freddealmeida
Possibly more than 50% of the country should consider not using Grubhub then.
Political statements like this should be held in contempt.

